# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK kampına böyle bayrak diktiler!

## bozok

*PKK kampına böyle bayrak diktiler!
*


*İran, terör örgütü PKK'nın ülkedeki uzantısı PJAK'ın terk ettiği ve Devrim Muhafızları askerlerinin ağır silahlarla birlikte konuşlandığı üssün görüntülerini yayınladı.*

21 Eylül 2011* 17:19*

Devlet televizyonundan yayımlanan görüntülere, İran-Irak sınırın tam sıfır noktasındaki Casusan adlı üssün, PJAK güçlerince tamamen boşaltıldığı ve İran askerlerinin aralarlarında tankların da bulunduğu ağır silahları bu noktaya yerleştirdiği duyuruldu.
Kamptaki PJAK flamalarını indiren askerler, büyük İran bayraklarını astı. Yüksek dağın üzerine kurulmuş ve bölgeye kuş bakışı konumundaki üste, birçok tünel bulunuyor.

PJAK'ın geri çekilmesi için Tahran yönetiminin tanıdığı süre dolmadan örgütün Pazar gecesi söz konusu bölgeyi terk etmek zorunda kaldığı belirtildi. Kampın, örgütün İran'ın içindeki en önemli ve ana kampı olduğu kaydedildi.

İran, ay başından itibaren Irak sınırındaki dağlık bölgelerde PJAK'a yönelik yoğun operasyonlar yürütüyor. PJAK, operasyonların başlamasından birkaç gün sonra ateşkes çağrısında bulundu. İran ise ön koşul olarak örgütün ülkedeki sınır topraklarını boşatmasını istiyor.


TAHRAN / DHA


*MYNET
*

----------

